

Ask HN: Software for managing a "Lean Startup" - SoftwareMaven

I'm considering taking some software I've started building to manage my own "lean startup" and turning it into a startup of its own. I'm trying to find out what software or other tools exist for helping people manage their own lean startup and/or perform customer development.<p>Also, if you are willing to take a few minutes, I've got a quick survey asking a few questions around this topic: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/F7W9P5P
======
SoftwareMaven
Clickable link for the survey: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/F7W9P5P>

